# Will any international players jump to the NBA next season?



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Aside from those entering the draft that is. Last year it was Jacikevicius and Oberto - who are the most likely to get signed by a NBA team this year?

I think (hope) Houston will finally try to bring over Spanoulis.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> I think (hope) Houston will finally try to bring over Spanoulis.


Panathinaikos is hosting euroleague's final four next season, so there is no way they are going to let him go, I think Houston fans will have to wait for a season or two


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Anyone knows if Scola is still contractually tied to Vitoria? Or can the Spurs bring him over?

There is a slight chance Mickael Gelabale of Real Madrid goes to Seattle next year, looks like he does not get on well with Real's coach.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

From last year you also could mention Macijauskas and Calderon who came to NBA as free agents. Scola isnt FA in NBA terms as his rights belong to Spurs, but if Im right his contract with Tau finishes after this season. Anyway Im not that sure he would choose Spurs after seeing Oberto situation. Robertas Javtokas was also drafted by Spurs and his contract is up, so he might go to NBA as well.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Houston could bring over Malike Badian if he has bulked up enough and Chris Anstey will be working out with a few NBA teams, hopefully Anstey gets in cos he had a huge year in Australia and just dominated, hes 7 foot and can shoot the 3 (Hopefully your thinking dirk :biggrin: )


----------



## KristianH (May 3, 2005)

Juan Carlos Navarro, Nikola Vujcic and Lavrinovicz could be heading to the NBA next year.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

dont the clips have a monster playing in the greek leagues at the moment?


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Roko Ukic may cross over to T.Dot, though I think the likelihood of him passing the buy-out stage is still slim.


----------



## U Reach I Teach (Nov 11, 2004)

Ukic did nothing overseas this past season, so I don't know how or why it makes sense to bring him to the NBA right now.

Dawson just talked last week about Spanoulis coming over, he made it sound like it was a done deal so the first person who was pretending to know what they were talking about is wrong...

The two Spurs from the 04 draft, Sanikidze and Karaoluv (sp) will be playing with their summer league team this year...

Vujcic, Papaloukas, Anthony Parker, and Maceo Baston are all entertaining NBA offers, well the first two reportedly have teams interested, Chicago and Sacramento have come up, Parker and Baston have just apparently expressed an interest in the NBA.

Navarro has like a $13 million buyout, so I highly doubt he gets to the NBA this year. The GM for Barcelona said they will not negotiate and give up one penny of that buyout, and Navarro would have to get a very nice contract to even entertain the thought, but it makes no sense for him to do so, at best he's looking at a 3 year, $10-12 million deal, that's basically saying, best case scenario, he plays in the NBA for free and lives off whatever he's already got.

Gelabale wants to come to the NBA now, he did not have a good year with Real Madrid.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

I know it's silly but I would like to see Sun Ming Ming in the nba as a backup C


----------



## robert43 (Jun 12, 2006)

KristianH said:


> Juan Carlos Navarro, Nikola Vujcic and Lavrinovicz could be heading to the NBA next year.


Lavrinovicz stays in Unics.


----------



## mrn-LT (Apr 24, 2004)

Javtokas to Spurs !


----------

